# [SOLVED] Błąd kompilacji pykde4-4.3.3

## 187451

Witam

Podczas aktualizacji KDE natknąłem się na następujący błąd pakietu pykde4:

```
[ 83%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_phonon.dir/sip/phonon/sipphononpart5.o              

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipAPIphonon.h:11,                                                                                                                          

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipphononpart5.cpp:7:                                                                                                                       

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

[ 84%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_phonon.dir/sip/phonon/sipphononpart6.o              

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipAPIphonon.h:11,                                                                                                                          

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipphononpart6.cpp:7:                                                                                                                       

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

[ 85%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_phonon.dir/sip/phonon/sipphononpart7.o              

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipAPIphonon.h:11,                                                                                                                          

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/phonon/sipphononpart7.cpp:7:                                                                                                                       

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/phonon.so                                                                         

[ 85%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_phonon                                                                              

make: *** [all] Błąd 2                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                           

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3 failed.                                                                                      

 * Call stack:                                                                                                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                   

 *             environment, line 5166:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile                                                         

 *             environment, line 3375:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                         

 *             environment, line 3043:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                       

 *             environment, line 1217:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'                                              

 *             environment, line  602:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1586:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1236:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/temp/environment'.

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)    

=================================================================                                      

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13    

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Jan 2010 19:00:01 +0000                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                           

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                         

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                             

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                            

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                              

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/roslin"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X ac acl acpi akonadi alsa ass bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dvd dvdr embedded emoticons extras ffmpeg fortran gdbm git gpm gstreamer gtk hal icons iconv ipv6 kde ldap mng modules mp3 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl phonon png powerkadu pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 rar readline reflection sasl session sounds speech spell spl sql ssl subversion svg sysfs tcpd threads unicode usb vcd voice webkit win32codecs x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Jeśli potrzeba całego loga instalacyjnego to mówcie, ale sądzę że, ten fragment powinien wystarczyć. Jak widać coś się psuje przy module kde-phonon, ale próbowalem przeinstalować już... Proszę łaskawie o pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

KubaLast edited by 187451 on Sat Feb 20, 2010 9:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## acei

Przebuduj też dev-python/sip.

----------

## 187451

Przebudowałem sip, niestety wciąż jest błąd, aczkolwiek tym razem przy 93%, ale wciąż czepia się o pythona  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## acei

Pythona czy phonona? Nowy log by się przydał.

----------

## 187451

Czepia się dokładnie tego: 

```
[ 85%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_phonon
```

Poza tym przebudowałem i pythona i phonona i znów zatrzymuje się na 85% więc log jest taki sam. Swoją drogą pamiętam, że faktycznie raz zatrzymywał się na tym a raz na tym, ale nie wiem od czego to zależy.

EDIT 1:

O, a tym razem zatrzymało się na 93%: 

```
[ 90%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart4.o                 

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,                                                                                                                            

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart4.cpp:7:                                                                                                                         

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

[ 91%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart5.o                 

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,                                                                                                                            

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart5.cpp:7:                                                                                                                         

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

[ 92%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart6.o                 

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,                                                                     

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,                                                                       

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipAPIsolid.h:11,                                                                                                                            

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/work/pykde4-4.3.3_build/python/pykde4/sip/solid/sipsolidpart6.cpp:7:                                                                                                                         

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1073:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined                                                 

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition                                                     

[ 93%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_solid.dir/sip/solid/sipsolidpart7.o                 

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/solid.so                                                                          

[ 93%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_solid                                                                               

make: *** [all] Błąd 2                                                                                                       

 *                                                                                                                           

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3 failed.                                                                                      

 * Call stack:                                                                                                               

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                   

 *             environment, line 5146:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile                                                         

 *             environment, line 3355:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                         

 *             environment, line 3023:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                       

 *             environment, line 1217:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line  602:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1586:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1236:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.3/temp/environment'.

 *
```

----------

## acei

Spróbuj jeszcze przebuować dev-python/PyQt4.

----------

## 187451

 *acei wrote:*   

> Spróbuj jeszcze przebuować dev-python/PyQt4.

 

Niestety nic się nie zmieniło... W ogóle dzięki za zainteresowanie.

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj jeszcze:

```
revdep-rebuild
```

moze cos znajdzie.

----------

## 187451

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Sprobuj jeszcze:
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Niestety też już próbowałem. Znalazł tylko jakiś uszkodzony moduł opengl, ale raczej to było związane z niedokończoną instalacją KDE. Jak nic się nie poradzi na to będzie trzeba chyba reinstalować...

Edit1:

Wszystko poszło dobrze przy aktualizacji do 4.3.3-r1.

----------

